# Hands on with the EOS-M at Photoplus



## tiger82 (Oct 28, 2012)

I had a chance to check out the EOS-M with the 22mm, 18-55 EF-M zoom, and the EF Mount adapter with a 24-70 II. It handles fine with the 22 prime but for a longtime DSLR user, it felt awkward to zoom manually without a viewfinder. I know it's not for me; shooting through the LCD display makes composition harder and I had quite a bit more handshake holding the camera away from my face.


----------



## pierceography (Oct 28, 2012)

I was underwhelmed by the specs of this camera. Feels like a mirrorless 7D with a better digic and (hopefully) slightly better ISO on the high end.

I do like that it will take EF lenses (adapter).

Otherwise, I'd rather save up for some better glass and keep an S100 for a P&S option.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 28, 2012)

If I buy a mirrorlesss body, I prefer pancake styles. Canon needs to make some more pancakes:

50
17-55
10-22

Put a L lens infront of the mirrorless boby looks quite stupid


----------



## tiger82 (Oct 28, 2012)

Is it just me but manual zooming while looking at the LCD just isn't comfortable? Holding the camera away from you then reaching in front of it to zoom was unnatural for me.


----------



## cliffwang (Oct 28, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> If I buy a mirrorlesss body, I prefer pancake styles. Canon needs to make some more pancakes:
> 
> 50
> 17-55
> ...



+1
Why do people need a mirrorless camera if it cannot be compact?


----------



## Daniel Flather (Oct 29, 2012)

cliffwang said:


> Why do people need a mirrorless camera if it cannot be compact?



¿Qué?


----------



## gmrza (Oct 29, 2012)

tiger82 said:


> I had a chance to check out the EOS-M with the 22mm, 18-55 EF-M zoom, and the EF Mount adapter with a 24-70 II. It handles fine with the 22 prime but for a longtime DSLR user, it felt awkward to zoom manually without a viewfinder. I know it's not for me; shooting through the LCD display makes composition harder and I had quite a bit more handshake holding the camera away from my face.



The lack of an eye-level (electronic) viewfinder is a challenge for me - no being able to brace the camera properly. Hopefully Canon will in due course launch a mirrorless body with an EVF (and hopefully a next gen APS-C sensor). I have no inclination to buy another camera based around the current 18MP APS-C sensor.


----------



## pwp (Oct 29, 2012)

gmrza said:


> tiger82 said:
> 
> 
> > I had a chance to check out the EOS-M with the 22mm, 18-55 EF-M zoom, and the EF Mount adapter with a 24-70 II. It handles fine with the 22 prime but for a longtime DSLR user, it felt awkward to zoom manually without a viewfinder. I know it's not for me; shooting through the LCD display makes composition harder and I had quite a bit more handshake holding the camera away from my face.
> ...



I wouldn't look at a mirrorless Canon until it has quality EVF. While the little tunnel optical viewfinder on the G-Series is a piece of rubbish, it's still preferable to composing and shooting with the camera at arms length like an iPhone. Errgh. Years ago I had a little Canon S3is P&S with an EVF. As far as EVF's go it was seriously entry level, but I didn't mind it at all. 

I'd expect EVF's to mature pretty quickly to a point where they will be preferable to a DSLR optical viewfinder. 

-PW


----------



## picturesbyme (Oct 29, 2012)

the 70-200 looks awesome on it 

http://youtu.be/k4nzXeqkpOE


----------



## kiss-o-matic (Oct 31, 2012)

It would be nice to know exactly when the tool in the video started giving out useful information but after watching I'm not sure myself.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Nov 2, 2012)

When the host is walking against the crowd flow and he's try to snap images, my 5D3 could not pull that feat off. Also, he has AF issues with the canon 50/1.2. That's not the fastest lens out there.


----------



## Act444 (Nov 2, 2012)

I finally got to use it today (with the 22mm "pancake" lens). Outstanding IQ! Can't tell the difference between it and my 60D/40 2.8. Honestly, it's that good...

Such a small, nonthreatening package. I can imagine bringing this to venues that might not allow DSLRs/big lenses and STILL be able to get high-quality shots.

AF seems to be on par with my P&S. Occasionally I notice it has a habit of hunting for several seconds before locking focus but most of the time it's actually reasonable. Even in a pitch black room I was able to focus in a little over a second, which is better than I feared. (My 60D in live view is completely nonfunctional in a similar situation) Where it loses in speed, though, it makes up for in accuracy. No front or back-focus to worry about- it's spot on every time.

For what I'll be using it for, it's good enough. If I need fast I've got the 5DIII anyway.


----------

